# First Goldfish!!!!



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Today i fed my little 1 inch P's their first goldfish. It was awsome!!! They destroyed it in such fury it made my girlfriend run screaming out of the room!!!!














I wish i would have had my camera handy.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

hahahahah i love this, i always miss it tho
i remember when they divoured their first goldy.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

wait till you try a rat. Your GF WILL scream and barf.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> wait till you try a rat. Your GF WILL scream and barf.


 And maybe you as well....









I also remembered when my reds took down their first tetra: the poor thing was just over an inch, and it took my p's 15 minutes to rip him up (unfortunately, the poor thing lived for another 30 minutes...) But still, I felt so proud of my little bastards: their first kill... *_sigh_*


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

*Moved to feeding discussion*



> it made my girlfriend run screaming out of the room!!!!


Are you sure she just didn't see a spider or something?


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

its always nice to watch them eat a nice lil feeder.









how big are your piranha?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Their only about an inch, hardly more if at all.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

pamonster said:


> it made my girlfriend run screaming out of the room!!!!


 looks like it will be you and PALMala for a while


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

lol...









good one, SnowCichlid


----------

